# Bowel Sounds as Exam bullet 97 guidelines



## Ltoth (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anyone use Bowel sounds as a bullet under Abdomen.  Based on 97 guidlelines.  
Help is appreciated.
Lisa;-)


----------



## LLovett (Jan 8, 2009)

No, they don't count.

Gastrointestinal C Examination of abdomen with notation of presence of masses or tenderness
(Abdomen)
C Examination of liver and spleen
C Examination for presence or absence of hernia
C Examination (when indicated) of anus, perineum and rectum, including sphincter tone,
presence of hemorrhoids, rectal masses
C Obtain stool sample for occult blood test when indicated

I still tell my doctors to note it but they are aware it will not count as bullet.
Also be careful of "organomegaly" this doesn't count either. 


Laura, CPC


----------



## tauros0427 (Jan 9, 2009)

no, we use bowel sounds as a bullet under the 95 guidelines for the abdomen

Under 97 it would be GI as the above poster said


organs vs systems


----------

